# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek Universiteit Leiden

## Vermoeidheid13

Hallo allemaal,

Wij doen een onderzoek naar vermoeidheid. We willen u vragen een vragenlijst in te vullen over vermoeidheid. Het gaat om een vragenlijst die ongeveer 15-30 minuten tijd vergt. 

Het is voor ons van belang dat u een leeftijd heeft tussen de 18 en 65 jaar. En dat u langer dan 1 maand, maar korter dan 2 jaar vermoeidheid bent. 

Door deel te nemen aan het onderzoek draagt u niet alleen bij aan de ontwikkeling van een betere behandeling van vermoeidheid, maar maakt u ook kans op een cadeaubon naar keuze ter waarde van 75,- die onder de deelnemers wordt verloot.

Als u wilt deelnemen aan ons onderzoek ga dan naar de website www.vermoeidheid2013.nl, u vindt daar de link naar de vragenlijst. 

Alvast bedankt voor uw medewerking!

----------

